# Conectar el TL494 a un mosfet



## rednaxela (Nov 22, 2008)

bueno, esta vez mi problema ... mas bien empezare por lo que estoy haciendo.
Estoy relizando una conversor CD-CD de 24v-100v, 20W. utilizo un mosfet y por ende este es el que me conmuta (para lo del pwm proporcionado por el TL494),  el problema es que necesito adaptar la señal del TL494 a la entrada del transistor, osea necesito como una especie de driver y no lo tengo, ahora la salida mas facil es que si me pueden recomendar  un IC que haga esto pero tambien me serviria si me publican esto pero analogo, con transistores gracias.


----------



## Jeisson987 (Nov 22, 2008)

yo utilizo una etapa totem pole como driver 
ahi le dejo una imagen con el circuito q empleo
espero le sirva, salu2!


----------



## rednaxela (Nov 23, 2008)

Gracias! Jeisson987,  ahora no se, me parece que como estoy manejando una frecuencia de 50Khz estos 2n3906/04 se me "colgaran" ? el diseño es lógico y claro, pero sera que necesito utilizar otra referencia de transistores que manejen más frecuencia para que respondan bien a mi frecuencia?, 

pd: bueno lo voy a simular en Orcad a ver que pasa


----------



## Jeisson987 (Nov 23, 2008)

yo lo trabajo a 40Khz usualmente y me funciona sin problemas


----------



## jefemaestro007 (Nov 24, 2008)

cual es la topoliga que estas utilizando? es que yo estoy haciendo uno semejante con topolgia push pull y con el TL494...mi problema es el transformador por el doble tab central....


----------



## rednaxela (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok Jeisson987, bueno jefemaestro007 yo no lo hago con transformador, el mio es de tipo boost, básico,
una bobina, un mosfet, un diodo, un condensador, la carga y logicamente el pwm :--), en lo que ahora estoy sufriendo es que no se como hacer la realimentacion ya que lo tengo que realizar en lazo cerrado porque en este momento lo he probado en lazo abierto, pero bueno voy a buscar haber que encuentro.


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 28, 2008)

En algunos datasheets está esa conexión


Ahora, lo que me parece mal, es drivear el MOSFET con 24v en el gate, máquina de humo asegurada.


----------



## Jeisson987 (Nov 29, 2008)

usualmente se le coloca un zener de proteccion, yo coloco de 18 v


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Dic 6, 2008)

Hola. Acá te adjunto el driver que yo uso.
El transistor puede ser perfectamente un BC558 o algún PNP de propósito general que responda a esa frecuencia.
El diodo un 1N4148. El mosfet es el que uses.
También, como dice Jeisson, se le pone un zener por las dudas.

EL TL494 tiene emisor y colector abierto en la salida. Yo lo que hago es conectar el colector con +Vcc y el emisor al driver de la imagen. Con un BC558, un diodo 1N4148 y un IRFZ44N a 100KHz conmuta sin problemas.


----------



## rednaxela (Dic 6, 2008)

ok gracias voy a probar todas las sugerencias


----------



## dragondgold (Mar 3, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> En algunos datasheets está esa conexión
> 
> 
> Ahora, lo que me parece mal, es drivear el MOSFET con 24v en el gate, máquina de humo asegurada.



Nilfred te referis a los 24V de la tensión maxima de alimentación del TL494? Que sucedería a 12V? Si tuviera que poner el zener para protección donde lo pondria? Del gate a masa o entre Source y drain? Que valor de zener se toma de acuerdo a que parametro del MOSFET? Muchas gracias

Y perdon por tantas preguntas


----------



## rednaxela (Mar 3, 2010)

dragondgold dijo:


> Nilfred te referis a los 24V de la tensión maxima de alimentación del TL494? No lo que él dice es el voltaje de GATE-SOURCE del mosfet.
> Que sucedería a 12V? Es recomendable llevar a saturación con voltajes típicos de 12V-15V.
> Si tuviera que poner el zener para protección donde lo pondria? Entre GATE-SOURCE
> Que valor de zener se toma de acuerdo a que parametro del MOSFET? yo siempre miro el voltaje máximio de GATE-SOURCE que nos da el datasheet, por ejemplo el IRF840 tiene un VGS(max)= +-20V yo le pondría un zener de 15V


 
Saludos


----------



## dragondgold (Mar 3, 2010)

Muchas gracias rednaxela el zener iría el cátodo al DRAIN y al ánodo al SOURCE? De que potencia debería ser? Estimo que con un zener de 1W alcanzaría...

Gracias!! Me esta siendo de mucha utilidad


----------



## rednaxela (Mar 3, 2010)

dragondgold dijo:


> el zener iría el cátodo al *DRAIN* y al ánodo al SOURCE?


No se porque insistes con DRAIN , el zener va desde GATE-SOURCE, el cátodo va al GATE y el anodo a SOURCE y si 1W esta bien (con eso no se te calienta).
Cualquieres cosas estamos por aquí
Saludos.


----------



## dragondgold (Mar 3, 2010)

Disculpame me confundi la tengo con el DRAIN  ok Muchas gracias voy a probar que tal anda y les cuento


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2010)

> yo utilizo una etapa totem pole como driver
> ahi le dejo una imagen con el circuito q empleo
> espero le sirva, salu2!


 
*Jeisson987*, el TOTEM POLE  que pusiste en tu mensaje número 2, está mal !

Pongo otros 3 de funcionamiento correcto


----------



## ibdali (Mar 17, 2010)

una aclaración..........

no es cuestión de decir..............yo tengo este driver y funciona bien......................

depende de la aplicación la conveniencia del driver a usar. Veo que cargan circuitos con valores....................eso no tiene sentido, los valores de los componentes y los transistores a utilizar y demás componentes deben ser calculados o tener en cuenta por lo menos las características que se necesitan. Ademas también depende del mosfet a utilizar.

el de "Jeisson987", esta mal.

lo que cargó "Nilfred" no es un driver.

el de "Francisco Galarza" no es un driver, solo mejora el turn-of del mosfet.

los que cargo "DOSMETROS", el primero y el último depende de la aplicación y del mosfet. el segundo es solo un esquemático de ejemplo.

antes de poner un driver sin hacer un calculo es mejor usar un integrado


----------



## msegredo (Mar 30, 2011)

@ibdali: como conecarias entonces? con que integrado y como?
O mediante que calculos y que driver
Muchas gracias


----------



## ibdali (Mar 30, 2011)

"msegredo", depende de la aplicación en particular, es eso lo que quise decir. Algunos de los circuitos pueden ser útiles dependiendo de la topología a usar, de la frecuencia de utilización, las características del mosfet a usar, etc, etc. Los cálculos a realizar dependerán de todo esto. En algunos casos puede ser muy fácil, sigues las recomendaciones del pdf y listo, pero esto solo te servirá en la misma aplicación que sale en el pdf o en aplicaciones similares.
Ademas también debes saber elegir el transistor a utilizar, lo corriente que deberá soportar, las características en frecuencia del mismo y demás cosas.
Por ello digo que no es solo cuestión de ver un driver y decir "me gusta", lo armas y listo. Por ello para facilitar las cosas, sino puedes diseñar un driver, es recomendable usar uno integrado como el IR2110, el cual te simplifica toda esta tarea, descarga el pdf y verás como se conecta, en el foro se ha hablado mucho de este integrado.


----------

